# Awesome Snapper trip aboard C.A.T.



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

We left Zekes at about 4:45 am. Seas were probably 4-5 out of the w/sw and we were heading right into them. First drop was scheduled for somewhere around 10:30. There was nine fishermen aboard. Our goal was to find "Big Red" We didn't get him but we did pretty well. Made it back to the marina at about 8:00pm.Some of the pics are kinda fuzzy as my camera was inside the refrigerated / not air conditioned / boat.























































Keith Cantwell with a couple of the bigger fish....est 15-17#




























Chris and Shane at the cleaning station, Thats the electric knife I was using in the foreground. It had a tendency to give you a little shock every now and then.










On our next trip we plan to target Grouper. Deep Dropping for Yellow edge.

Thank You Tommy Holmes for the opportunity to go on this awesome trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice haul there!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sweeeet snaps:clap


----------



## Katatonic (Oct 5, 2007)

Caught my biggest snapper ever aboard the C.A.T. a few years ago 25.5lbs, while that fish was coming up the guy next to me caught one that went 22lbs and there were a couple more that were in the 20lb range that day. Awesome trip, those guys really know what their doing and can put you on the fish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That there is a fine haul of them there almost extinct Red Snapper. Be glad you caught them when you did because in a few more days they are gone again until next year.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Good JOb Frank. Im gona call you a little bit later on. Dangit None for the tourney?


----------



## The Groovy Hooker (Jul 22, 2008)

VERY NICE!:bowdown


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are some big Reds!!!!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

that camera has seen better days! nice trip


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Hoo. The camera was inside the cabin and when I brought it out the lens fogged :banghead:banghead

Wish I could have gotten some action shots.

Tommy got a lot of video for his show. Should be on tonight. Or on the next show.

Hope you can catch it!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Its pictures like that that almost make me want to go Snapper Fishing.



Congratulations. Maybe this season closure will work and they'll open the season back up next year.


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

nice pics :takephoto


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Sweet....you guys killed it! That's a huge pile of filets!!! Huge snapps too! Nice work...:clap


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow,looks like an awesome time. Can I get the contcact info or web page for C.A.T. ? thanks.


----------

